# Element Race '99



## Coffeemug (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Kann mir evtl. jemand Auskunft zu diesem Rahmen geben:

Element Race , Bj.1999.
Farbe ist jedoch ungewöhnlich : ziemlich heftiges Giftgrün
(dürfte zieml. die gleiche Farbe sein,wie an der limitierten Slayer-Edition,demnach wohl "citrus" ?!)
Taucht so wohl nicht im Katalog auf,könnte evtl. was Besonderes sein?

Ach ja: vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Decals für ein Element aus 1999 o.Ä
(also der dickere noch ältere Schriftzug) übrig?
Wäre überragend und mir einiges Wert!!

Gruß,
C.


----------



## clemson (29. Juni 2005)

ja es gab das element in giftgrün
zu diesem zeitpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2005)

Ist das so eins:


----------



## Coffeemug (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
EXAKT so eins!!  
Sieht sooo wahnsinning toll aus!
Kannst Du mir nähere Informationen zum Rahmen geben?
Es ist aus 1999,aber wie heisst denn die Farbe,bzw. wie kommt's denn,daß
dies anscheinend keine Katalogfarbe fürs 99er Element war? 
Vielleicht weiß jemand noch was...
Gruß,
C.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juni 2005)

Coffeemug schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> EXAKT so eins!!
> Sieht sooo wahnsinning toll aus!
> Kannst Du mir nähere Informationen geben?
> ...



Ist ein Bild von User "luftpumpe" aus der Gallerie, hab ich mir mal ausgeliehen


----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. Juni 2005)

Dies war ein ganz normales Serienrad, im 99er Katalog war meines Wissens jedoch nur das blau-weiße abgebildet (siehe Bild. Mein ehemaliges mit 2000er Decals). Zu den Decals: Die kann jeder RM-Händler über Bike-Action besorgen.
Leider nur die Decals der letzten 5 Jahre, d.h. 99er Decals werden wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen sein. Ein Decalsatz kostet ca. 30 , enthält dann aber auch komplett alle Rahmensticker.


----------



## Coffeemug (30. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Informationen!


----------

